# ricks tree service



## neighborstree (Aug 3, 2007)

this company is huge in se pennsylvania. and ive been so busy ive had to sub out some jobs to keep the customers happy. well i subed out a fairly simple 7 tree take down last week to the company and on the last tree there climber nearly took his hand clear off with a ms200T. he only had about a inch of skin still holding the whole hand on. we had to perform a airial rescue...really sucks.


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 3, 2007)

Best wishes for a recovery, good that someone was there to perform the rescue, could have been a much worse story.


----------



## joesawer (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, a terribal thing to happen to some one who makes a living with their hands.
Was it your climber or Rick's.


----------



## neighborstree (Aug 4, 2007)

it was his climber, and i feel so bad i subed out a job that i feel i could of done without anyone getting hurt. i guess its nature fighting back


----------



## cntrybo2 (Aug 4, 2007)

any word on how the accident happend....i hope it wasnt the nasty one hand sawing we are all guilty of


----------



## neighborstree (Aug 4, 2007)

he was making a cut with one hand, and the lowering rope snapped. kicked back and hit the saw and knocked the saw into his wrist on the other arm


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 5, 2007)

*I hope he recovers*

I hope he can recover to the point of continuing, if he wants to, in this trade. I lost a chunk of my my right index finger to off handed 1 handing a couple weeks ago; it sure happens fast.


----------



## JohnH (Aug 5, 2007)

Best wishes and a speedy recovery


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 8, 2007)

*rescue*



neighborstree said:


> this company is huge in se pennsylvania. and ive been so busy ive had to sub out some jobs to keep the customers happy. well i subed out a fairly simple 7 tree take down last week to the company and on the last tree there climber nearly took his hand clear off with a ms200T. he only had about a inch of skin still holding the whole hand on. we had to perform a airial rescue...really sucks.



I am interested in knowing the details of the rescue if you would like to discuss them. 
For example;
How long did the different stages of the rescue take; time to patient, time for first aid, time to package patiant, time to hand off to ambulance?

How technical was the rescue. Had you ever practiced this [previous training] or did you just roll with it? 

What would you do different if you had to do it again? 

Would a full body harness on the patient or rescuer made the job easier?
Any information would. 
thanks
Scott Mitchell


----------



## jerseydevil (Sep 3, 2007)

Rick's took down several large trees around our barn last year. Was the guy Irish? Might be the same fellow we had out.


----------



## jerseydevil (Sep 4, 2007)

Should have added, hope he is doing well. Also, was he a climber or was he lowered in by crane? They used a crane for our job, and they did a pretty good job at that.


----------

